# West Bay 3/4/2017



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Had a frustrating day of not catching fish. Thought I would get out on the water at daylight to fish the incoming tide and be back at the dock at noon to beat the storm, which worked out. Stopped at Fat Boys and bought some live shrimp, and we were off. Fished in the area between north and south deer island with live shrimps under popping corks, lil johns on jigs, top waters, and a 52MR. No bait fish or bird activity in the area, so we moved. Looked for signs of bait fish while we were going to the next spot and saw nothing. Got to the next spot in the middle of the bay and threw everything we had again with no luck. Decided to make a run out to chocolate bay to see if we could pick up some reds, but they weren't biting on anything we had to throw either (added in a spoon for good measure at this point). We started back to the dock and decided to check out the little canal to the east of Carancahua Lake with the mostly brick embankment. Threw popping corks all along the east side while trolling along most of the way up. At this point it was time to get back to the dock, and we packed up and headed home.

Not a single bite, no fish jumping, no birds working, no bait fish moving, just an incredibly frustrating day.


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

At least you gave it a shot.Karma owes you a good future trip now for working so hard.


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

Unfortunately we have all had these days. You never know until you go.


----------



## Epolinard (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds like a majority of my fishing days (unfortunately) at least you weren't at work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

With the higher than normal tides and the Easterly factor to the wind, the tides just aren't moving much in or out.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks for the report ...wish I was there. Actually don't mind those days.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't mind fishing and not catching, I'm just trying to document my fishing trips from now on so I have a record. Trying to learn this whole fishing thing. The most frustrating part of the day was the engine trouble I was having. Boat is at BPS now getting some warranty work done. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

we've all been there. it'll get better. whacked weather pattern right now. keep hittin' it


----------



## Troutguy10 (May 20, 2014)

Try a guide


----------



## duffish (Jan 29, 2016)

Seems like I've always had better luck between the Deer Islands during warmer months


----------



## GCELLC (Feb 23, 2017)

Good report whether you catch fish or not.


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI. Son & I fished Wed. morning 0830-1230 far south end of WB. Caught 1 Flounder & 1 Spec both ~18" and 4 Reds 15-18". Was a bit muddy and very windy so stayed in a somewhat protected area. The few we caught was on plastic.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

It's the time of the year. I have the hardest time finding any kind of fish at the beginning of spring. It's called the transition time and I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

jigfisher said:


> FYI. Son & I fished Wed. morning 0830-1230 far south end of WB. Caught 1 Flounder & 1 Spec both ~18" and 4 Reds 15-18". Was a bit muddy and very windy so stayed in a somewhat protected area. The few we caught was on plastic.


Where about were y'all fishing? Just looking for the general area. San Luis Pass, Jamaica Beach, closer to the bridge?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I struggle this time of year and August. Truthfully it doesn't frustrate me when I can't find any bait activity though. What drives me insane is when I find tons of bait and fish chasing them but can't get a bite to save my life. Oh well guess that's why I keep doing it.


----------



## shorty84 (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't want this to hijack the ops original post but do want to put everyone on notice. The op mentioned fishing the canal near carancahua. This canal is on the edge of a very toxic waste pit. I've done well in there at times but after hearing about the pit, i won't eat the fish from the area. It was finally reported on Fox 26:

http://www.fox26houston.com/news/239027867-story

Hope the link works.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

shorty84 said:


> I don't want this to hijack the ops original post but do want to put everyone on notice. The op mentioned fishing the canal near carancahua. This canal is on the edge of a very toxic waste pit. I've done well in there at times but after hearing about the pit, i won't eat the fish from the area. It was finally reported on Fox 26:
> 
> http://www.fox26houston.com/news/239027867-story
> 
> Hope the link works.


Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shorty84 (Aug 25, 2014)

You bet. I hate that it's there and not being tended to correctly, that's one of my all time West Bay favorite areas to fish.


----------

